# AMD Radeon™ Rewards



## feuer555 (27. Juni 2014)

*AMD Radeon™ Rewards*

Hallo, ich habe einen Gold AMD Reward.

Meine Frage ist: Kann ich mir ein Spiel auswählen, oder muss ich 3 aufeinmal?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Juni 2014)

3 auf einmal


----------



## feuer555 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: AMD Radeon™ Rewards*

Meinst du die Aktualisieren es noch bis zum 31. August? Das einzigste Game, was ich wollen würde, wäre Sniper Elite 3.

Gültig bis 31. August


----------



## xpSyk (29. Juni 2014)

Dann lösse doch am 30. August ein. Ob  sich da was ändert weiß man nie.


----------

